# PS "Lupe"



## Andrusch (4. Juni 2004)

Hallo, 

ich suche ein Tutorial, welches mir erklärt, wie ich eine Lupenmontage in Photoshop umsetzen kann. 

Auf Analogfotografie.de sehr ihr das Bild, welches bereits vorhanden ist. 

Ich möchte nun, das Auge der Person durch eine dargestellte Lupe sozusagen vergrößern also "wölben". Eine Lupe in chrom soll dargestellt werden. 

Kennt jemand ein solches Tutorial oder kann mir gar behilflich sein. Ich freue mich auf eure Tipps und Ratschläge. 

Vielen Dank und viele Grüße aus Berlin 

Andrusch


----------



## metzlor (4. Juni 2004)

markier ma mit dem Kreisauswahltool die stelle die du gewölbt haben willst, dann klick ma Filter -> Verflüssigen

dann komm n neues fenster bei der du links verschiedene werkzeuge findest, unter anderem ein kreis mit pfeilen die in alle richtungen zeigen, wähl das ma aus

dann kannst du rechts die größe deiner werkzeugspitze anpassen, mach sie ma so groß wie nachher die wölbung sein soll, jez gehste auf dein bild und machst paar klicks so wie es dir gefällt

isses das was du brauchst?


----------



## Andrusch (4. Juni 2004)

hallo metzlor,
danke für deine tipps, die ich natürlich versucht hab, sofort in die tat umzusetzen. was mir allerdings nicht gelang, denn dieses kreis im Verflüssigen-Fenster habe ich nicht gefunden.
auch wenn deine ratschläge ziemlich dem nahe kommen, was ich suche, ist es noch nicht das richtige. 

also, mein bild stelle ich mir so vor. ich will eine lupe, über ein vergrößertes auge darstellen. also, ich nehme eine lupe und halte sie über das bild. so soll es aussehen. war ich verständlich?

vg
andrusch


----------



## Philip Kurz (4. Juni 2004)

Welche Photoshopversion benutzt du denn?

Ich würde dir eventuell noch den Verzerrungsfilter "Wölben" empfehlen.


----------



## sondermann (4. Juni 2004)

Filter - Verzerrungsfilter - Wölben müsste richtig für Dich sein.

Vorher würde ich aber den Ausschnitt etwas vergrössern:

Kreisförmige Auswahl in der Grösse Deiner Lupe / Auswahl - Auswahl speichern / Ebene - Neu - Ebene durch Kopie / Auswahl der kopierten Motivs / Frei Transformieren (STRG T) - mit gedrückter Alt- und Shift-Taste an einer Ecke ziehen - Return / Auswahl aufheben / Auswahl - Auswahl laden / Wölben-Filter / Auswahl - Auswahl umkehren / Löschen

Für die Lupe machst Du Dir eine dritte Ebene, für den Glasausschnitt kannst Du dann die gespeicherte Auswahl nochmal verwenden.


----------



## Andrusch (6. Juni 2004)

Also das . danke schön!

kennt jemand von euch eine große schriftart mit ausgefransten kanten?


----------



## prax (6. Juni 2004)

ist unser Freund.


----------



## Andrusch (7. Juni 2004)

Da habe ich schon gesucht und nichts passendes gefunden. Aber danke


----------



## xdaNx (7. Juni 2004)

http://www.1001freefonts.com/

lala schau da mal.


----------

